# Suzuka Grey TTS



## Charlie-B (Feb 20, 2014)

Impatience got the better of me, I missed my old TTS too much.

After realising I wouldn't see the TTS I ordered in July before the new year, I asked the dealer what had in group stock or being delivered shortly... had the choice of Solar Orange, Porsche Green or Suzuka Grey. Given the spec was close to what I'd originally ordered and I really like the colour anyway I went for the Suzuka Grey, but it was very nearly green. Now a very happy man - delivered yesterday 

Perhaps the only thing I was unsure on was the extended leather pack in red - I really thought it might be too much, but when you see it in the flesh it works really well.

One observation. The centre console switches are the same way as for LHD cars, as reported by a few people on here...maybe this is Audi saving a few €.


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

That looks awesome... Happy Driving


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats man that looks lovely!

Think it's the first suzuka grey Mk3 I've seen...

Enjoy


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Great choice of colour I had a MK2 in that colour a few moons ago. I snapped up the Viper Green one! The red leather really compliments the Suzuka Grey and I know that the paintwork looks soooooo much better in the flesh than in a photo.

Enjoy your stunning car.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks great Charlie B - looking forward to seeing more pics. Hope I can use on Insta. Love the colour combos. I heard that Express Red may get discontinued for TTS (because everyone buys black/black/black) - I hope not.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

That red interior really balances well with the grey exterior, a good choice and I really like the extended leather pack.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

OP it looks very special indeed


----------



## Charlie-B (Feb 20, 2014)

Jasonoldschool said:


> Great choice of colour I had a MK2 in that colour a few moons ago. I snapped up the Viper Green one! The red leather really compliments the Suzuka Grey and I know that the paintwork looks soooooo much better in the flesh than in a photo.
> 
> Enjoy your stunning car.


Thanks - really like the Viper Green. The alternative to this was a Porsche Green... this just had a couple more options I was after.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie-B (Feb 20, 2014)

sherry13 said:


> Looks great Charlie B - looking forward to seeing more pics. Hope I can use on Insta. Love the colour combos. I heard that Express Red may get discontinued for TTS (because everyone buys black/black/black) - I hope not.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Please, go ahead and use the pics - I should have wiped the plate, so just ask you do that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Charlie-B said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> > Great choice of colour I had a MK2 in that colour a few moons ago. I snapped up the Viper Green one! The red leather really compliments the Suzuka Grey and I know that the paintwork looks soooooo much better in the flesh than in a photo.
> ...


The viper green is the Porsche green


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Charlie would love a few more pics if you get a chance! 8)


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Charlie-B said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great Charlie B - looking forward to seeing more pics. Hope I can use on Insta. Love the colour combos. I heard that Express Red may get discontinued for TTS (because everyone buys black/black/black) - I hope not.
> ...


Thanks, it's up! And yes, I did a quick bit of graffiti on your plate.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Congrats! Looks absolutely awesome!


----------



## Charlie-B (Feb 20, 2014)

datamonkey said:


> Charlie would love a few more pics if you get a chance! 8)


It's going to be a couple of weeks before I can snap any more... but will when I'm back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sta0880 (Aug 4, 2016)

Congra!! This is a really mystic colour, seems a bit like white but shows hints of Grey.

From second picture it even looks like matte colour :wink:


----------



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

Charlie-B , Is this Suzuka grey colour part of Audi's exclusive paint choices?

Any chance you could show these pictures blown up in a higher resolution?


----------



## Charlie-B (Feb 20, 2014)

deanpoli said:


> Charlie-B , Is this Suzuka grey colour part of Audi's exclusive paint choices?
> 
> Any chance you could show these pictures blown up in a higher resolution?


I'll have to take some more close-up shots when I get off my hols. The pics I have really don't show the paint finish, but yes it's part of Audi's exclusive paint choices. The stealers have a nice book of samples (painted plastic sheets) for the "standard" colours in the exclusive range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

So if you wanted your TTS in Nardo Grey like TTRS they would oblige?


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

My old Mk 2 TTS was in Suzuka Grey....great colour and it was very tempting to order it for the Mk 3.


----------



## Charlie-B (Feb 20, 2014)

deanpoli said:


> So if you wanted your TTS in Nardo Grey like TTRS they would oblige?


I think I'm right in saying yes. If it's not in the "standard" exclusive range (and I'm pretty sure it will be) you can have any colour you want (might be wrong but I think it's called exclusive individual) if you're willing to pay the extra couple of £k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie-B (Feb 20, 2014)

As promised a few more close up photos. I've taken one with with a sheet of white paper as a comparison.

The car isn't all that clean right now, but you can see the pearl in the paint.


----------

